# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  12 Tage frei....

## schiene

Ab heute 07 Uhr mache ich 12 Tage arbeitsfrei und werde bissel relaxen.Hab mir auch fest vorgenommen kein PC,kein Internet,kein TV.

Nen paar Freunde treffen,schwimmen gehen,nen gutes Buch lesen,paar Flaschen Rotwein trinken und wenns Wetter mitspielt paar schöne Ausflüge machen.Ab und zu braucht der Mesch halt mal bissel Ruhe.

Naja,mal sehen ob ich durschstehe so ganz ohne Internet und Siamonline

----------

Wird schon schön.

René

----------


## Met Prik

Mach dir ein paar schoene Tage, aber so ganz ohne Internet und siamonline ... das glaube ich dir nie  ::

----------


## schiene

> Mach dir ein paar schoene Tage, aber so ganz ohne Internet und siamonline ... das glaube ich dir nie


  ganz im Vertrauen,ich glaubs auch nicht

----------


## Joseph

Dann stell doch mal wieder 'n schönes Rätsel ein! (eins, das ich lösen kann....)

Joseph

----------


## schiene

Habs bis heute ohne Internet und Siamonline ausgehalten.Wurde gerade verleitet mal wieder reinzuschauen da ich bei einem Kumpel zu Besuch bin und er den PC angeschaltet hat.Ansonsten hatte ich ne schöne ruhige Zeit und werde dies noch bis zum 03.11.2007 geniesen.War paar Tage in Dresden,einen Tag in der Tschechei,und wir haben paar weitere schöne Ausflüge gemacht.Euch allen noch viel Spaß im Forum.Ich werde noch bissel relaxen und ab 03.11.2007 wieder ins Forum einsteigen.Cu,bis bald.

----------


## Met Prik

Bis bald Schiene  :Wink:  Geniess deine freie Zeit. Wenn du dann wieder hier bist, dann hast du aber richtig viel zum nachlesen  :cool:

----------


## schiene

So,genug gearbeitet,jetzt hab ich mal wieder 9 Tage frei  ::  
Werde 3 Tage meine Mutter in Dresden besuchen,nen schönes Buch lesen,schwimmen und saunieren und einfach relaxen.Internet werde ich versuchen zu meiden.Schreibt nicht soviel weil es immer ne Qual ist alles nachzulesen  ::

----------


## Met Prik

Viel Spass an deinen freien Tagen ... wir werden ganz besonders viel schreiben in der Zeit, damit du ordentlich was zum nachlesen hast

----------


## Daniel Sun

Was hast du eigentlich für einen Arbeitsrhythmus?
Mal 12 Tage frei dann wieder 9 Tage frei, reicht ja jedesmal für einen Kurzurlaub!

----------

Irgendwie hat @schiene nen Traumjob, wenn er arbeitet schaut er TV und dann noch, immer wieder lange frei ohne Urlaub zu nehmen.

Etwas muss ich wohl falsch machen!

Grüße

Volker

----------

9 tage frei? das möchte ich auch mal haben. aber wie?

----------

> 9 tage frei? das möchte ich auch mal haben. aber wie?


Urlaub nehmen, wie jeder andere auch, oder schon verbraucht? oder selbständig, nach dem Motto arbeitet selbst und ständig?

Grüße

Volker

----------

..........wurden da vielleicht die 12 Tage dazu genutzt um es dem Admin gleich zu tun ?

toi toi toi

----------

Wie jetzt, noch nen Walther?

----------


## schiene

> Irgendwie hat @schiene nen Traumjob, wenn er arbeitet schaut er TV und dann noch, immer wieder lange frei ohne Urlaub zu nehmen.
> 
> Etwas muss ich wohl falsch machen!
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Volker


@Volker,dafür "arbeite"ich auch immer 12 Stunden am Stück.Oftmals arbeite ich auch 7 Tage hintereinander.Dafür mache ich dann immer mal nen Großfrei.Ist einfach besser zum Erholen und entspannen nach dem vielen Fernsehschauen auf Arbeit  ::  
Heut hätte ich auch frei,bin aber für eine Nacht eingesprungen da ein Kollege ausgefallen ist.  ::

----------


## schiene

waren paar schöne Tage in Dresden.Morgen gehts nach Frankfurt zurück.Heut Abend treffe ich mich noch mit nem guten Kumpel und gehen in eine sehr schöne große GoGo Bar in Dresden  ::  .20 Euro Eintritt,dafür gibts wirklich sehr hübsche Dresdnerinen   ::  und alle gGetränke sind frei  ::  Bitte nix Somlak erzählen sonst ist sie   ::

----------

du wolltest doch ganz abstinenz bleiben.
die sucht an die tastatur und zum bildschirm hat ihn wieder übermannt.

----------


## schiene

naja,abstinent leben war auf den PC bezogen.Warte gerade auf meinen Kumpel und an der Theke hat man hier in der Kneipe nen PC mit kostenlosen internetzugang.das verleitet schon  ::

----------


## schiene

Muß noch bis morgen 07Uhr schaffen,dann hab ich 5 Tage frei!Gegen Mittag werde wir in FFM starten und  bis Sonntag  in Dresden verweilen.Mal nach Muttern schaun,vielleicht mal in die Tschechei fahren und am Samstag eröffnet eine Bekannte von mir eine neue Bar.Das wird bestimmt feucht fröhlich und mir graut jetzt schon vor den Nachwehen am nächsten Tag  ::

----------

wie weit ist der weg von dresden nach tschechien und wie lange ist die autofahrt

----------


## schiene

> wie weit ist der weg von Dresden nach Tschechien und wie lange ist die autofahrt


Von Dresden bis Schmilka wo ein Grenzübergang ist sinds etwa 50km.
Je nach Verkehrslage etwas über eine Stunde.Bis zur nächstgößeren Stadt Decin sinds nochmals 25 KM.
Nach Prag sinds etwa 150 KM welche man in 2 Stunden schafft.

----------

und von dresden ins elbsandsteingebirge?

----------


## big_cloud

Werde jetzt jedem persoenlich in den Hintern trete der Nacht und Wechseldienst auf die leichte Schulter nimmt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ja wir Wechselschichtler leben nicht in dem starren Nine to Five, Monday till Friday Rhythmus wie die meisten hier.

Wir haben Vorteile  ::   aber auch jede Menge Nachteile 24/7

Also lasst Meinen Kumpel @Schiene in Ruhe


der
Lothar aus Lembeck

----------


## schiene

Der Grenzübergang liegt direkt im Elbsandsteingebierge welches sich bis in die Tschechei zieht.Jenachdem wo du ins Elbsandsteingebirge welches auch "sächsische Schweiz"genannt wird hinwillst 20-40 KM
Bis zur Bastei sinds etwa 30 KM
Ein Bild von der "Bastei"

----------


## big_cloud

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Externsteine


hab jetzt echt nen Moment gestuzt

----------


## schiene

> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Externsteine
> 
> 
> hab jetzt echt nen Moment gestuzt


Muß leider gestehen das mir bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt " Die Externsteine "
unbekannt waren.
Scheinbar sind sie aber einiges kleiner sind als die "Bastei"im Elbsandsteingebierge.

----------

ich frage deswegen, weil wir am gründonnerstag nach berlin fliegen und dann mit unseren bekannten nach dresden fahren. ein abstecher ins elbsandsteingebirge wurde auch geplant. wir freuen uns schon drauf.

----------


## schiene

> ich frage deswegen, weil wir am gründonnerstag nach berlin fliegen und dann mit unseren bekannten nach dresden fahren. ein abstecher ins elbsandsteingebirge wurde auch geplant. wir freuen uns schon drauf.


Dann ist die Bastei ein sehr gutes Ziel!Kannst mit dem Auto bis hochfahren und dann da rumlaufen.Unweit davon ist die Festung Königstein.Auch sehenswert!
http://www.festung-koenigstein.de/

----------


## schiene

Donnerstag bis Sonntag waren wir in Dresden.
Am Freitag eröffnete eine Bekannte eine neue Bar in Dresden.In die Räumlichkeiten wurden alte Flugzeugteile eingebaut.
hier paar Bilder der Eröffnungsparty:















Am Samstag waren wir mit meiner Mutter(84Jahre)in Moritzburg bei Dresden und machten eine kleine
Kutschfahrt bei schonem Wetter.


vorbei ging es am Fasanenschlösschen von August dem Starken.Hier vernaschte und puderte er seine Mätressen.Er sagte ihnen immer das er ihnen seine Bibliothekt zeigen will.Tatsächlich befand sich in dem Haus eine riesiges Regal mit Büchern,welche allerdings Adrapen waren.Auf einen Knopfdruck neigte sich das Regal und eine Spielwiese kam zum Vorschein.  ::  


Unweit davon steht ein Leuchtturm an einem See welcher auch eine sehr interessante Geschichte hat.
August der Starke wollte immer ein großer Feldherr sein und bedauerte es sehr das er keine Kriegsflotte hatte.
Also lies er große Holzschiffe bauen und sie auf dem See fahren.Am anderen Ufer platzierte er sein Artillerie und erfreute sich daran wie seine Schiffe versenkt wurden.Für jeden Treffer verteilte er Orden und die Schiffbauer freute sich auch für jedes versenktes Schiff.
Nur bei Dunkelheit war dir Trefferquote sehr schlecht.Kurzerhand wurde ein Leuchtturm gebaut und er konnte sich auch abends an dem Schauspiel erfreuen.


Auch diesen Kanal lies er nach dem Vorbild von Venedig,wo er gerne war nachbauen.Er lies sich immer von seinem Jagdschloß zu seinem "Lustschloß"mit seinen Geliebten gondolieren.


Das Jagdschloss Moritzburg


Anschliesend waren wir in der "Waldschänke"eine vom deutschen Gaststättenverband mit 4 Sternen ausgezeichneten Restaurant essen.Es gab Fasan,nicht ganz billig aber sehr lecker




War ein schöner Tag.Dieses alte Auto diente als Werbezweck für ein anderes Restaurant:


Am Sonntag gings zurück nach Frankfurt mit einem kurzen Abstecher zu Enrico in Weimar um den Nachwuchs vom Chef zu bewundern.Somlak wollte gleich Babysitter spielen

----------


## Enrico

Hehe, noch nen halbes Jahr und Sirida ist so groß wie Somlak  ::

----------


## schiene

> Hehe, noch nen halbes Jahr und Sirida ist so groß wie Somlak


  ::   ::

----------

schade das die leute rote augen haben. ist bestimmt eine einstellungssache. musste mal schauen.

----------


## Erich

> schade das die leute rote augen haben. ist bestimmt eine einstellungssache. musste mal schauen.


Oder eine Albino-Bar  ::

----------


## walter

tolle fotos schiene. ja in dresden war ich im september.   ::

----------


## Met Prik

Klasse Bilder, Schiene ... mit 800 Pixel Breite waeren sie aber erheblich besser zu betrachten   ::

----------

Coole Idee mit dem Bar-Flugzeug. Könnte man auch Klasse in Thailand machen bei diesen Reihenhäuser-Schlauchkneipen.  Die Augen der Passagiere erinnerten mich aber zeitweise an den Film Blade   ::

----------


## schiene

Dat mit den Augen lag wohl an der Kameraeinstellung.Hab einfach bissel drauflosgeknipst ohne auf die Einstellung zu achten.

----------


## guenny

Kleiner  Tip:
Das mit den roten Augen hat technische Gründe:
Sie treten immer dann auf, wenn der Abstand von Blitzgerät zur Objektivöffnung am Fotoapparat zu klein ist.
Weniger selten daher bei Aufsatzblitzgeräten wie bei SLRs die man zum indirekten Blitzen verschwenken kann (dort jedoch ebenso mit dem eingebauten Blitz zu beobachten).
Picasa u.a. haben eine einfache Rote-Augen-Retusche-Funktion.

----------


## schiene

> Kleiner  Tip:
> Das mit den roten Augen hat technische Gründe:
> Sie treten immer dann auf, wenn der Abstand von Blitzgerät zur Objektivöffnung am Fotoapparat zu klein ist.
> Weniger selten daher bei Aufsatzblitzgeräten wie bei SLRs die man zum indirekten Blitzen verschwenken kann (dort jedoch ebenso mit dem eingebauten Blitz zu beobachten).
> Picasa u.a. haben eine einfache Rote-Augen-Retusche-Funktion.


Danke für deinen Tip,werds mal checken!

----------


## schiene

Morgen früh wollen wir 6 Tage gen Süden fahren.Somlak will unbedingt das Schloß Neuschwanstein sehen.Wir werden wahrscheinlich 2-3 Tage in Schwangau bleiben und dann eventuell Lichtenstein,Schweiz Österreich.Einfach losfahren und wo es uns gefällt bleiben wir.Hoffe daß das Wetter bissel hält obwohl ja Regen gemeldet ist.Am 11.6.09 gehts zurück.

----------


## Met Prik

Viel Spass im Urlaub, ihr beiden. Und schiene, vergess ja das Toilettenpapier nicht   ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Hehe...Stefan hat bestimmt Toilettenpapier in der Schweiz!

Viel Spaß!

----------


## schiene

> Viel Spass im Urlaub, ihr beiden. Und schiene, vergess ja das Toilettenpapier nicht



aber nur mit so nem  schön gestrickten Hut  ::

----------

> aber nur mit so nem  schön gestrickten Hut


Unserer war damals in Orange mit schwarzem Rand, von Großtante g'lismet ( Dt: gestrickt )...........   :cool:

----------


## Met Prik

> Zitat von Met Prik
> 
> Viel Spass im Urlaub, ihr beiden. Und schiene, vergess ja das Toilettenpapier nicht  
> 
> 
> 
> aber nur mit so nem  schön gestrickten Hut


Yep, dann fehlt ja nur noch der hier, und die Hutablage in deinem Auto ist perfekt   ::

----------

Und noch was für an die Scheibe:




 ::

----------

Alles Schnickschnack, Hauptsache Uwe pinkelt nicht in jeden schweizer See.   ::

----------


## resci

denn ma viel Spaß im "Süden" der Republik.. 
Kannst ja mal, wenn du schon in der Schweiz bist beim Exoten vorbeischaun und ihn von allen grüßen   ::  

resci

----------


## Daniel Sun

Schiene, dann nehm aber gleich deine Kumpels mit, das hinterläßt dann (noch) mehr Eindruch beim Exoten!

----------


## walter

... und nicht die Dritten vergessen.   ::

----------


## schiene

kurzer Bericht:
Freitag Mittag in Schwangau angekommen und Schloß Neuschwanstein angeschaut,danach ca.2,5 Stunden um den Alpsee gewandert.
Samstag:
Mit der Seilbahn auf den Tegelberg und von da aus ca.3,5 Stunden bergab ins Tal.Lak hat super durchgehalten und ist absolut Bergtauglich(sie hat allerdings 2x in den Wald gepinkelt  ::  
Sonntag:
ganzen Tag starker Regen.Wir sind in den Breitachklamm bei Oberstdorf.Geniale Landschaft trotz Regens!!!Nachmittags in die Königl.Therme in Schwangau.

Heute:
Auf die Zugspitze (höchste Berg Deutschlands 2963 Meter)tolle Sicht und traumhaft!!!
So,Bericht mit Bildern gibts bei unserer Rückkehr.

----------

